# Graco or Titan??



## Painter Dan (May 15, 2011)

Hi All,

Talking about (around) 1hp, >.5gpm, daily-use airless sprayers, which do you all prefer?

Thinking either Graco 395 or Titan 440.

Thanks,

-Dan


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I prefer blue even if the red is a little cheaper.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Titan 440 all day, er'y day.


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Titam 440! I also find the Titan rep easier to deal with. I had a new HVLP machine go down on me and there was a new one on my front porch when I got home. They stand behind there machines.


----------



## propaintersatlanta (Nov 27, 2010)

Graco


----------



## Painter Dan (May 15, 2011)

Welp, just went to SW and bought 440i. Decision based on paint store having better relationship with Titan rep. City of Seattle has 2 Titan reps where graco has only one rep for Washington and oregon.....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Honestly this is a Ford or Chevy issue from my opinion, either one is a solid unit and I just prefer the better blue kind. :whistling2:


Jack, which one has the least warranty problems and repair issues?


----------



## Painter Dan (May 15, 2011)

So workaholic, which brand of paint do you prefer?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Painter Dan said:


> So workaholic, which brand of paint do you prefer?


Dan, sorry I did not notice the previous post about already purchasing a 440, a solid unit, I have had them before and like the older XC line. 

As far as paint goes, I used to be a BM guy about 9 years ago and then switched to PPG, now I mostly use PPG and SW products. You?


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Honestly this is a Ford or Chevy issue from my opinion, either one is a solid unit and I just prefer the better blue kind. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Jack, which one has the least warranty problems and repair issues?


Ford and Holden issue!!!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

b2dap1 said:


> Titam 440! I also find the Titan rep easier to deal with. I had a new HVLP machine go down on me and there was a new one on my front porch when I got home. They stand behind there machines.





Painter Dan said:


> Welp, just went to SW and bought 440i. Decision based on paint store having better relationship with Titan rep. City of Seattle has 2 Titan reps where graco has only one rep for Washington and oregon.....


 That is the opposite for the east coast as far as I can tell. SW store managers don't even have a titan rep even though they sell a ton of their machines. 

I have also heard several people complain about titans customer service being lacking. 

Bottom line I bought a titan rig because it didn't have all the fancy crap a graco does like electronic controls. For a bigger sprayer for exteriors I want a workhorse that just pumps paint. The fewer things that can break the better. I just wish I had the budget to have gotten a speeflo instead.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Just order me up a titan 440 from my duron/se store,$ 825 with gun and hose. Gonna mostly use it for decks and light spray work.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

*2001 model 395*

The best I've owned. I love toting 5ers around houses with the stand set-up. I have rebuilt this pump one time. Plan to rebuild it soon before the swell of exteriors lined-up begins.

I am not against Titan, just really happy with Graco. Was worried it would end up being too small, but it is perfect for my amount of volume.


----------



## painter Vancouver WA (May 16, 2011)

I have a little 495pro, that is close to 10 years old now, and after a re-packing... it runs like new. (I have 9 pumps ranging from 440's to Speedflows running 3 guns.)

Keep in mind if you're buying entry level units, you want something you can repair for longevity. So changeable pump filters, & packings are a must.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Sean is correct Titan vs. Graco is very similar to Ford vs. Chevy. I see way more Titans at my shop than I do Graco but that is because the Titan rep in this area has been here for thirty odd years and he does a great job for Titan so there are many more of them around. Funny thing is I always liked Spraytech because there was little if any electronics but they are no more. Graco 395 and Titan 440 are very similar and I could not honestly discourage you from buying either one


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Im in Central Jersey and the Titan rep is much easier to get in touch with out here and seems more knowledgeable. I love my 440i for anything smaller. Its such a little work horse. I have even pumped a little dryfall out of it. I also have a Graco 1095 and its a beast. I just have the standard unit with no bells and whistles. Easy to clean and service as well. Point here is they are both great!!


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

I also want to add that I hate that self oiler on the 440i!! It leaks.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

*Titan Rep*



straight_lines said:


> That is the opposite for the east coast as far as I can tell. SW store managers don't even have a titan rep even though they sell a ton of their machines.
> 
> Please call your local SW store and ask the manager if he knows who their Titan rep is.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I can tell you right now he told me three weeks ago he does not, or they are so out of touch he doesn't know who they are. He also said he used to sell a good bit for the store size. I had to go to a bigger store in another city I service to buy. Now everything on the floor is blue.  The rep you send this to better be on top of his game, the Graco guy comes from Raleigh and is pretty awesome. 

Steven is the store manager in Clinton NC my closest store that I was referring to.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> I can tell you right now he told me three weeks ago he does not, or they are so out of touch he doesn't know who they are. He also said he used to sell a good bit for the store size. I had to go to a bigger store in another city I service to buy. Now everything on the floor is blue.  The rep you send this to better be on top of his game, the Graco guy comes from Raleigh and is pretty awesome.
> 
> Steven is the store manager in Clinton NC my closest store that I was referring to.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> I can tell you right now he told me three weeks ago he does not, or they are so out of touch he doesn't know who they are. He also said he used to sell a good bit for the store size. I had to go to a bigger store in another city I service to buy. Now everything on the floor is blue.  The rep you send this to better be on top of his game, the Graco guy comes from Raleigh and is pretty awesome.
> 
> Steven is the store manager in Clinton NC my closest store that I was referring to.


Not having enough representation, as well as letting their service centers fall through the cracks seems to be a widespread issue. I guess when you put all your eggs in a big box, things get lost.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I know this is another Graco vs Titan 
thread but here's my 2 cents Binks SuperBee and Airlessco LP 500 both of these pumps kick a$$ the big box store rents the Airlessco LP 500 there is a fleet of them at the store in my neighborhood.
The Binks is the Legendary .5 GPM pump period! Personal choice is everything in the .5 GPM market. Rob


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

robladd said:


> I know this is another Graco vs Titan
> thread but here's my 2 cents Binks SuperBee and Airlessco LP 500 both of these pumps kick a$$ the big box store rents the Airlessco LP 500 there is a fleet of them at the store in my neighborhood.
> The Binks is the Legendary .5 GPM pump period! Personal choice is everything in the .5 GPM market. Rob


Binks is obsolete now. Many years ago one of their engineers went to work for Airlessco. You'll notice many similarities between Airlessco pumps and the older Binks. Binks had adjustable packings, you could adjust from the top and bottom. Airlessco can be adjusted from the top, with self adjusting tension springs replacing the lower adjustment. :thumbsup: Graco purchased Airlessco several years ago and thankfully hasnt changed anything so far.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

My Speeflo Atlas 30:1 is a discontinued pump.

Titan tells me they will make replacement parts til 2024. Also the Titan Tech tells
me that it will last for ever.

That's the way I look at the SuperBee it is also discontinued and now that Graco has bought Binks out who knows how long you can get those parts. I bet you can get new 
Graco alot easier. I will keep my Airlessco!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

About 3 years ago I got rid of my Graco 433:blink:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

robladd said:


> That's the way I look at the SuperBee it is also discontinued and now that Graco has bought Binks out who knows how long you can get those parts. I bet you can get new
> Graco alot easier. I will keep my Airlessco!


Most discontinued pumps you can still get basic maintenance parts. Binks has been gone for years, major parts are hard to find, repair kits are still available for most of them. Run it till it dies. If the motor or pressure control goes...junk it or part it out.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Bender said:


> About 3 years ago I got rid of my Graco 433:blink:


R2D2 will live on 4 ever I got rid of my EH333 in 95 and GH433 in 01 been Airlessco and Speeflo ever since.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I was at a pro-show last week, saw a titan sprayer with a weed wacker engine on it. Cute lil bugger. The rep was trying hard to sell me one.  I almost got a AAA, but I just don't do the volume of FF, so I couldn't justify paying 2100 bucks for it. So I'm Picking up a 5 stage HVLP tomorrow, can't wait to play with it.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I was at a pro-show last week, saw a titan sprayer with a weed wacker engine on it. Cute lil bugger. The rep was trying hard to sell me one.  I almost got a AAA, but I just don't do the volume of FF, so I couldn't justify paying 2100 bucks for it. So I'm Picking up a 5 stage HVLP tomorrow, can't wait to play with it.


I have a Emglo 5.5 CFM compressor I got on EBay about $275.00 and a Graco G-40 I got on EBay around Xmas about 4 years ago for $126.00 that was a great deal picked up a separator and regulator for under $50.00 so under $500.00 I hooked it up to my Airlessco 690 and I'm rolling aaa.

Here it goes again, someone start a thread Turbine HVLP vs Shop Air HVLP.
Pros and Cons?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been thinking about making my own AAA myself. I like the units Graco and Titan make, but the air motors are loud. 

Personally the turbine HVLP is way more portable, that would be the one pro I see. I would much rather load up my SATA HVLP gravity gun in the shop.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

That's it. I'm posting the only sprayer to ever make the wall of fame in our shop. Its a 1995 unit.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

Let's see it


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Retired out of respect, not deterioration...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Retired out of respect, not deterioration...


I have a soft spot for those older XC pumps. I had a 660xc that was a real work horse.


----------



## Shipp's Painting LLC (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm partial to the Titan 440. I have used it to spray Macropoxy 646 without a problem. Cleaned it up with M.E.K. Flushed with water and went to latex. I personally don't think the Graco will hold up for long. The only pumps I like by Graco are the Hydromax and Bulldogs.


----------

